# Using surrogate and donor eggs



## jassy (Aug 30, 2006)

Hope you don't mind me asking another question!

Does anybody know, or can give me advise on going abroad to use donor eggs with a surrogate?

We are very fortunate to have found our surrogate, (who is willing to be a straight surrogate), however before we make our final decision we just want to know that we have covered all of our options. Is it possible to go abroad for donor eggs but using a surrogate from the UK (obviously baby would be born in UK). I think in Spain that surrogacy is illegal, but not so sure about other countries. We do not want to wait for donor eggs in UK as that would be too long, so were thinking of using donor eggs abroad where there is no waiting time.

Not sure if this is a possiblitly, as I said, just wanting to make sure we have all possibilities covered.

Thanks girls


----------



## jassy (Aug 30, 2006)

Can anybody out there help??


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Jassy, I have read your post a few times but don't know what to say.
Will your Surrogate not us her eggs as that is what a straight surrogate does.
If she is then why bother looking else where.
sorry I could not help anymore, but all the best Lynne.xxx


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Jassy
It is possible to use donor eggs and IVF in surrogacy, but very difficult (unless you go to the correct states in the USA where it will be very expensive and time consuming). You are right about Spain - they will not entertain the idea of transferring embies to any surrogate and the same goes for most European countries (possibly not Greece but not sure). The Eastern bloc countries will do egg donation for British couples but I knew a host surro and her couple who jumped through loads of hoops to get an ED cycle in Ukraine, only to be told at the last minute that the clinic's lawyers had said they couldn't go ahead   Don't know the situation in South Africa or India.
If your very kind surrogate is happy to do straight then that is the way to go in my opinion - far less hassle (and quicker generally!) than with IVF. But you must be sure that you are ALL happy with straight surrogacy before you begin.
Best of luck whichever route you take  

Love Jaq


----------



## jassy (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Jaq and thanks for replying.

Yes, our surrogate is willing to use her own eggs but as she is a life long friend I kind of still have a few niggly issues about that which do not seem to go away. For instance, she will always be in contact with the child as she will always be in our lives, how would I feel about that, how would she feel about that? I think it is easy to think that these things will not bother us now, but when the time comes, who knows how any of us will feel I was just thinking about all possible scenarios really, if we could use my friend to carry the baby but use donor eggs, this way she will not be biologically attached to the child. Sorry, am I making myself clear here. I guess my other option would be to use a donor who is not known to us, but we are not sure how much longer we can wait.


----------



## Jaq (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Jassy
I completely understand about not waiting longer than you have to - whilst going through our IVFs all we seemed to do was wait   But you are so right to consider any resulting child and how you will all relate both to him or her and to each other. Your friend is so generous in offering to help you, but it would be awful if things felt strained in future years every time you met up; you would have lost a precious friendship. Perhaps you could contact a few clinics and see what their waiting lists for donor eggs are at the moment. Not sure where you are based but I know CARE in Manchester have experience with surrogacy and used to have reasonable waiting lists (about 6-9 months). However, I would caution that most ED in this country involves sharing the eggs so you may well not get any embies to freeze if it doesn't work first time and have to go back on the waiting list. The only other option is to advertise for a donor - not easy, but I do know people who have found donors e.g. by advertising on SurromumsOnLine (an American site).
As you say, at least if you have thought through all the options, you are more likely to be comfortable with your final decision.
Let us know how you get on. Best of luck 
Love Jaq


----------

